# Infected Spot On Face - HELP!



## tburke (Oct 25, 2013)

Yesterday evening I noticed Titus our Vizsla had developed a spot by his nose. It is about the size of a quarter, appears to be infected but doesn't seem to be bothering him all that much. Attached are a few pictures...anyone have any ideas as to what this might be?


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

Could be a hot spot? My girl gets them when she is stressed out (moves, us going away for vacation, etc). They appear on the back of her neck, the tips of her ears, and in the past along her back. Antibiotics and steroids clear them right up, but until she feels better inside they will come right back. Currently we are fighting them with diet...only feeding her grain free food that is seafood based with a good squirt of salmon oil on top. When we lived overseas I only fed her raw chicken and meals that I cooked at home.

If it is a hotspot keep your eyes on it. They can spread amazingly quickly. Hope it is just a one time thing for Titus and that he feels better quick!


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> I've seen this before in a young German shorthair pointer. It's called pyoderma and is a staph infection caused by stress or another immune modulating response. I'd take him to the vet. Takes a long course of antibiotics to clear but it is harmless and not contagious.


Organic, you managed to say what I wanted to much more concisely! ;D


----------



## tburke (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the insight! sounds like he needs some meds so I will take him into the vet this afternoon


----------

